# Fire Emblem



## Azra'el (Jan 8, 2007)

I was just wondering if there were any Fire Emblem fans around.


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 8, 2007)

I haven't heard of it.  What system can I hope to find it on?


----------



## Azra'el (Jan 8, 2007)

There are two games for the Game Boy Advance (FE:7 Blazing Sword and FE:8 the Sacred Stones. Neither of which I've played yet.), one for the Gamecube(FE:9 Path of Radiance), and one set to come out for the Wii this summer(which I can't wait to get), the name of which eludes me at the moment. 

You don't really need to have played any of the previous games (all of which before seven are in Japan) to play. The battle system for each of the games is similar enough so that if you've played one of the games, you can play the others. As for the story, each game pretty much has it's own plotline, so the story doesn't rely on the installment before it. 

I myself started playing with Path of Radiance, though I hope to go back and play some of the previous ones.


----------



## chump (Jan 9, 2007)

I have the first one for GBA. It is a really good game an has a pretty high difficulty level which is somewhat rare in games these days.


----------



## Rrogjenks (Jan 10, 2007)

I have played all of the Fire Emblem American releases, GBA and otherwise, and can attest to their excellence. The simple battle system balances out the tremendous difficulty perfectly, so that the game is made longer by the challenging maps and enemies but never seems too long or too short.

My personal favorite-- Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones for the GBA. Shorter by a few missions than Blazing Sword for the same system, but packed with new classes, a World Map system (the others released in the US have been linear, which made them more difficult than necessary at times), and two eight-floor bonus areas to keep you occupied long after you defeat the Demon King.

Any FE game, however, is fun if you get the chance to pick it up.

And hi, by the way; this is my first post. Seems like an excellent forum.


----------



## Azra'el (Jan 10, 2007)

Welcome to forum. 

I still haven't played the releases for the gba, though I want to. I look for them once in a while when I wander into game places.


----------



## aebo06 (Jan 17, 2007)

I've played the first one for GBA.  It's fun, and it has exceptionally good music for a GBA game.


----------



## Yugi (Jan 24, 2007)

I've played and beaten both of them for GBA. I've gotten most of the songs, pics and Supports. They have interesting storylines that can change w/different supports of the leader.  Fairly nice graghics as well.

In FE: 7 they actually make you a character. I thought that was a pretty nice touch.

In FE: 8 its cool how you can get your character to level up outside of the main storyline creating oober powerful characters before challenging the storyline.  Heres a hint to creating a very powerful character right when you get him. 

When you first meet Natasha and Joshua, send Joshua to the arena, fight and place natasha next to him and buy extra Heal Magic from the store to heal any wounds taken. She can get to about level 7-10.  Continue fighting till Joshua is level 20(max). DO NOT TAKE CHANCES IF YOU ARE ABOUT TO DIE! It is possible to mabye bet on chance once and a while, but not usually. It takes time to do this but it is worth it.  Joshua will have a full speed and skill bar, and your money increases to about 20k.
Just a helpful tip from a FE vetran.


----------

